# New slingshot - natural fork + new concept



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

So its my third natural slingshot. I made the fork out of eucalyptus branch (sick one)ץ
I used triple 27cm X 2cm length and thickness gray theraband on each side and the leather i took out of my working boots.
the fork itself is very small but very convenient for holding.

heres somr pictures, hope u would like it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It doesnt get much better than that. I really like it!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks good!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

That looks good!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What happens if the wood splits? -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What happens if the wood splits? -- Tex-Shooter











Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't eucalyptus pretty soft? How long are the threads on those rings? Are they epoxied in?
Don't get me wrong, I'm a believer in the concept. My favorite shooter is an oak boardcut with screwed in rings. Just trying to make sure you've covered all bases.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice looking


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Other than using the rings in soft wood and if you didn't use super-glue or epoxy to hold them in,







that's a charming little slingshot -- provided you only use light elastic with it.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice fork, heed the advice of the guys that know, safety first. Very well done, nice carving.
Philly


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys! You brought up important issues. I will make some new forks with these concept (for bands ads tubing aswell) and maybe post it later


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice, good job!


----------

